# manitoba provincials role call



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I should make it in. 

Its a good weekend of shooting, Sk indoor 3d provincals and abam Provincals the next day:darkbeer:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

talked to tenex today. He says absolutely positively maybe depends how school goes this week.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

I will be there.............................................................................................................................in spirit..............not in person


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Not I.....I have a crow shoot to win...lol


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Jay said:


> I will be there.............................................................................................................................in spirit..............not in person





bigdawg said:


> Not I.....I have a crow shoot to win...lol


so are you guys going to make the agm?


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

If I want to see a change in the Exec. yes. We'll see


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I may have to see a client on Sat so know do i shoot a fita or 3d on sunday.

Reed


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I setup a bow this morning, so I guess I can shoot...it isnt gonna be pretty...


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

see you tomorrow ed.

Reed


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

congrats to all provincial target champs sorry I don't have a comprehensive list but here are some notable finishes.

Allan Gunter over Mr Ed Wilson in a one arrow shoot off way to go guys.:darkbeer::darkbeer:
Ryan Quinn new Canadian record in cub recurve.
Rob Cox with his usual display of markmanship.
the return of miss Doris Jones who won the womens senior division after taking a break for an extended time.
Manitoba's next female archer on the rise Erica Berube with her bowhunter title.
Candace Mc Intosh who shot after being in a serious car accident.
Seth Myers who finished third in senior mens despite having a very serious shoulder injury.
Jay Lyon who was there in more than just spirit.
matt marchowski hoped I spelled it right who was in town and shot the provincials as well.
all those that shot single spots, who due to space constraints shot fifteen straight ends, then had close to an hour wait before shooting their final five ends

and finally Teresa Howells, who shot pee wee class for the third consecutive year with a gold medal finish. She is looking forward to shooting pre cub next year. 
To those I forgot I apologize, the turnout for this year was amazing and everyone should be proud


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

It was a lot of fun standing around for an hour and five minutes waiting for the shoot to start. Never have I seen an indoor FITA take longer then it would take to run a double FITA! It was fantastic. 

Lots shot well. Big props to Matt Marcinkowski who probably hasn't seen his bow in a year and came out to shoot a 566. And more big props to Ed Wilson who had a pretty sweet return to Manitoba debut.

I'll see everyone next year for the 5 hour indoor marathon!


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

It was good to be back...a lot of new faces...it was a pitty the guys in the back room had to deal with that, it sucks that one person has a habit of causing that every time he shows up at a shoot...it was good to see Doris show up, and Timbo back to judge...its 20+ degrees today, time to get ready for outdoor, first FITA in 2 weeks...


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

all i can say is I should have shot the 3d in moosomin, it would have been far less painfull

what time did you all finish up? they were still shooting the kids round when I left

Shot with Erica's dad, he is a proud papa. and looking for sponsers. Speaking of that while I shot like a barebow shooter on drugs on the first round, the Darton,scoprion stings, sword sight and carbon Imapct arrows where pounding them in the afternoon,:tongue: I just think I gave to much of a point spot to the other guys to catch up.

Its weird, after spending so much time at Rons over the past 20 years to walk in there and not see that many people I know. Hell I even had one guy try to explain the scoring and how the things ran to me:sad: 

all I can say is have fun at the exec on Sat.:tongue:

Reed


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Where was Kevin T?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Kevin T was the smartest of all and never shot. lol

Probably because he was on his way to Croatia at that time. Good luck to him in Croatia by the way  Hope he kicks some ass


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

hey jay love your comment for to the press about attending the provincials :wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Jay said:


> Kevin T was the smartest of all and never shot. lol
> 
> Probably because he was on his way to Croatia at that time. Good luck to him in Croatia by the way  Hope he kicks some ass



so what do you think was longer the flight to Croatia or the wait to shoot at provincals:walk::flame:

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> hey jay love your comment for to the press about attending the provincials :wink:



what paper????

what bow were you shooting, the only apline I saw was on my target butt??

Reed


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*jay you better be*

jay you and matt better be looking over your shoulders because I just took a peak at the cub recuve class. Only seven points seprated new canadian record holder Mr. Quinn from Mr. Lachance. even more impressive is that both these young gentlemen have shot recurve for less than two years Mr. Lachance just making the switch last year in May then took the summer off the future of mens recurve is in very good hands. 


Reed missed you at the provincials, I was looking forward to meeting you face to face. great shooting by your mother.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Reed said:


> what paper????
> 
> what bow were you shooting, the only apline I saw was on my target butt??
> 
> Reed


for indoor target I use a blue bowtech old glory with blue and white multi rod stabs. I was on the same target butt as allan. I was the short fat guy with glasses and hair shooting on line "c" just as a side note on the butt we were shooting on at some point allan gunter owned all the bows

todays Free Press just for the record the scores were submitted by mano directly I hope to have a complete set of scores to submit to the winnipeg sun for publication on weds as per usual


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Jay said:


> Kevin T was the smartest of all and never shot. lol
> 
> Probably because he was on his way to Croatia at that time. Good luck to him in Croatia by the way  Hope he kicks some ass


So what came first, the chicken or the egg?????

It definitely took longer to get to Croatia, but not by much from the sounds of things.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Foghorn said:


> So what came first, the chicken or the egg?????
> 
> It definitely took longer to get to Croatia, but not by much from the sounds of things.



foggy it was defentaly a hurry up and wait kind of deal. Lets put it this way I could have slept in for a extra hour and half:tongue:

CD, what paper was it in, Dad looked in the FP adn could not find it, I just picked up the sun, but have not looked.

its funny I was the guy in the yellow shirt that was down 1 shooter south of you on the same line Figures

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I see you to looking at the thread:tongue::wink::embara::secret:


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Well, the paper wanted the truth....sorry if it made me sound bad. But I really didn't want to shoot. I somehow knew it was going to turn out like it did.

You know I was thinking, it took us 4 hours to shoot 60 arrows. I could have shot atleast 4 720 rounds out in a practice session in that period of time...tsk tsk.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Reed said:


> foggy it was defentaly a hurry up and wait kind of deal. Lets put it this way I could have slept in for a extra hour and half:tongue:
> 
> CD, what paper was it in, Dad looked in the FP adn could not find it, I just picked up the sun, but have not looked.
> 
> ...


todays free press it starts on the last page of the sports section and continues on c6 the main article is on c12


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> todays free press it starts on the last page of the sports section and continues on c6 the main article is on c12


thanks, but arg they dont have it online

I dont think I can wait till tomorrow to scoure throu dads papers

Jay dont hold back what did you say:tongue:

Reed


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Jay said:


> Well, the paper wanted the truth....sorry if it made me sound bad. But I really didn't want to shoot. I somehow knew it was going to turn out like it did.
> 
> You know I was thinking, it took us 4 hours to shoot 60 arrows. I could have shot atleast 4 720 rounds out in a practice session in that period of time...tsk tsk.


I don't think it made you sound bad. I just thought how stupid it was for the free press to actualy print that it made them sound as if they were some high school paper.

question to all especially you jay. Do you guys think that it was tacky just plain wrong or saw nothing wrong with it that Mano started handing out the medals before the precubs and peewee's had even finished shooting?


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Totally fine. There was a large group of people that wanted to leave and were expecting to be gone 3 hours earlier. Mano did what he did because a lot of people REALLY wanted to go. I didn't even stick around for mine because it took so long that it was already passed my bed time and I didn't want to be there very much longer after the shoot.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Reed, what I said was,

"Every day, before I even get dressed, I sacrifice a small goat in hopes of bringing me luck so that one day I would be able to go out and win the high and mighty provincial championships. I also ask the gods to make sure that they can run 4 hours longer then normal just because I love being there so much."













Actually, I just said I was only attending because the media was apparently going to be there


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Jay said:


> Reed, what I said was,
> 
> "Every day, before I even get dressed, I sacrifice a small goat in hopes of bringing me luck so that one day I would be able to go out and win the high and mighty provincial championships. I also ask the gods to make sure that they can run 4 hours longer then normal just because I love being there so much."
> 
> ...


yeah they even inserted ctv as if they weren't media enough :wink:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Jay said:


> Totally fine. There was a large group of people that wanted to leave and were expecting to be gone 3 hours earlier. Mano did what he did because a lot of people REALLY wanted to go. I didn't even stick around for mine because it took so long that it was already passed my bed time and I didn't want to be there very much longer after the shoot.


Myself I was a little torn as my daughter was one of the peewees still shooting but on the other hand after that marathon I was exhausted. I think that the right decision was made.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Jay said:


> Reed, what I said was,
> 
> "Every day, before I even get dressed, I sacrifice a small goat in hopes of bringing me luck so that one day I would be able to go out and win the high and mighty provincial championships. I also ask the gods to make sure that they can run 4 hours longer then normal just because I love being there so much."
> 
> ...



lets face it, you would have HIT ITgiven have the chance:heh:

A small goat, thats how you got the skills, I will have to look into that.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Considering she was like....44....I would have, she was pretty cute. Loved her dimples.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

hmmmm small goat and 4 hours of fita1 the next thing you'll move on to a whole cow be asking that all indoor events are shot at 70m  damn premadonas, it's a good thing most of us envy your talents or we would have to consider you just a whinner like the rest of us


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

What talents? The only talent that I know I have is the talent that I actually wake up and am capable of putting my clothes on properly...and can't even do that properly sometimes. In fact, somedays I have to wear a helmet to bed. I am just a whinner like everyone else lol


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

as of 2:00 this afternoon a complete set of results have been forwarded to the Winnipeg sun they should be published wed in the amateur section of the sports.
for the record 62 archers competed way to go guys. Now for the scary part I can think of 10 archers that couldn't show that normally would have shown. this event could have lasted at least another hour.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Almost a good AGM and BoDM today


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Jay said:


> Almost a good AGM and BoDM today



almost:wink:

Reed


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

well I did my part now I'm free to be just another shooter:wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> well I did my part now I'm free to be just another shooter:wink:


dint get elected? well that sucks, atleast you were trying to help.

who are the new officers?

Reed


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

VP Events-Alan Gunter
VP Athlete Development-Jason Myers
FCA Director-Roger Garrod
Secretary-Estelle Macintosh

There were a couple very close votes, it just goes to show how important it is for people to show up for meetings.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Xs24-7 said:


> There were a couple very close votes, it just goes to show how important it is for people to show up for meetings.


well said Ed. Imagine how many people would be totally ticked if at the agm we voted to increase membership fee's by 100% this is why we need a provincial weekend both indoor 3d and indoor target in one location over two days. this way the agm could be integrated into the program and people are more likely to attend since they are there.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> well said Ed. Imagine how many people would be totally ticked if at the agm we voted to increase membership fee's by 100% this is why we need a provincial weekend both indoor 3d and indoor target in one location over two days. this way the agm could be integrated into the program and people are more likely to attend since they are there.



even thou I am self employed I can get every day off:wink:

A two day provencal would be ok, but you will run into the same problems who will hold it and where. It takes a fair bit of work to get a indoor 3d course setup, then to have to tare it down to bring in the whitetail targets for the fita, or hold them in seperate venues.( that may be the better choice)

we used to hold the AGM after the provincals, that was ok, then some of the 3d shooters wined that they did not get a fair rep since it was all "target" at that shoot, so ABAM caved and put it at the 3d provinclas and the 3d guys loaded the exec with their buds and the target guys wined( visous circle isn't it:tongue now abam puts it when ever they want it, and only the people form wpg go, so all the people form out side the the big wall wine:icon_1_lol sorry had to say that:wink

they tried the " confrence call" thing and it sucked the big one
having it before a shoot that is in the other end of the provence was a dumb ass idea anyway, course it was better than having it on the same day

not sure if it will ever be perfect or make everyone happy

Reed


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Ok time to let the cat out of the bag so to speak. When the Mts center was waffling on which date we could have, I started looking on my own at ways to improve next years indoor season, which is why I ran for vp of events. The convention center like the mts center has a certain number of community support dates available. If I had been elected I was hoping to securing a date for the venue as early as fall to ensure that there would have been no possible conflicts. Now the ball is in Allans court and I'm sure he will come up with something equally if not better than my original idea.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> Ok time to let the cat out of the bag so to speak. When the Mts center was waffling on which date we could have, I started looking on my own at ways to improve next years indoor season, which is why I ran for vp of events. The convention center like the mts center has a certain number of community support dates available. If I had been elected I was hoping to securing a date for the venue as early as fall to ensure that there would have been no possible conflicts. Now the ball is in Allans court and I'm sure he will come up with something equally if not better than my original idea.


man that was your first problem, the exec does not pre plan anything:secret:they wait till the last minute, then try and complain that they had no help:tongue:

that would have been cool though if we would know the dates prior than the week of. 

atleast you shoot with Alan, and can give him so good ideas:wink: when the time comes.

Reed


----------

